# Plowing with 93 Toyota pickup



## Guest (Oct 4, 2001)

I would like to do some small residential plowing with
my 1993 Toyota pickup, V6.
Not extended cab. Looked into Western and Fisher plows.

Which would you choose for my vehicle and why.

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

every toyota ive ever seen with a plow has had either a meyer or snoway plow on it. fishers are a heavy plow and usually the toyotas dont handle them well. maybe check into the fisher light duty or the western sportsman plow though, if you want those brands.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Steve - welcome to Plowsite!

When you say "checked into Western & Fisher plows" - do you mean here on the forum, or at the plow dealers?

Reason I ask is, this subject has come up before here on the forum - a search under "Toyota" will pull up a couple pages worth of threads, some of them dealing with using compact trucks & SUV's for plowing.

As for brand, both Western & Fisher are good plows. Dealer support/service - particularly AFTER the sale - is also an important part of deciding which plow to buy.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The 6'5" fisher is junk, the western is a little better but not much. Our 6.5' fisher lasted 3 seasons and needed to be retired. We substituted the fisher blade assembly for a meyer unit on the MM head frame. the power pack is fine, just the blade is horrific.
IMO I would look into the sno way or a meyer 2 meter.
I dont even think fisher makes that 6.5' plow anymore.
Dino


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

If you said you have 1993 Toyota pickup, then I guess it is a Tacoma? I looked up in Fisher website and couldn't find the listing for your truck. Maybe the Fisher do not recommend their plow on your truck because I guess the Tacoma is not really strong enough to carry the weight of the plow. I also think that Western plow is not recommended for your truck too. But since you said that you are going to do small residential plowing, then either Meyer or Snow-Way should be suitable for your truck. They are lighter and your truck should be able to carry it. Check with the dealers around you. Go with whatever the dealers around you sells because if something happens to your plow in the middle of storm, there is a dealer nearby you to be able to help fix the plow. 

If you do a search "Toyota", you will find plenty of information about them. Just remember that your truck is small and it cannot push as much snow as the bigger plow trucks do. So you will have to plow more often than other plowers do so that way you would not get stuck.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Fisher 6.5, 6'9 ot 7ft. I have run the old style on my Toyota and it is the most solid plow you can get for the truck. I have nseasons on it. Meyer 2 meter on my other Toyota has given me good service as well. The Toyota can handle the weight on its front end and has plenty of power to push snow. 1993 is a pickup still and not a Tacoma. Tacoma is 95 on. I have years of experience using a Toyota. I started with it and still use them for small drives. Contact me and I will help if I can.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 1993 Toyota Pickup.
It is most certainly not a tacoma.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying...18 years later. Wow.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

If it helps, my Mazda B3000 reg cab is only 187" long. I have a SnowEx LT7200 7'2" plow with Automatixx mounting system and ScrapeMaxx down pressure. So far so good for 2 years. I do my driveway and my folks'


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. 18 year old rebirth. That’s gotta be a record.


----------

